# Our mods....



## suziquzie (Sep 29, 2008)

Just wanna give you all a hi-5, you are the best.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, 
yes
Yes!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 29, 2008)

that was a thread deleting marathon!

thanks for the prompt reporting.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you tatt!
He was a creepy creep!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL! Yeah, that was pretty creepy. I only saw one post, but I am wondering what else was said now!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

just a lot more of the same type of thing Saphellae.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 29, 2008)

Not worth getting into, he was just an odd ball to say the least.


----------



## jeninga75 (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got home... did we have a troll in our midst?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 29, 2008)

What made this guy come to a cooking site?  Random?  There are hundreds of other forums out there.  Maybe he hates his mother's cooking...


----------



## deelady (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like I missed all the fun!!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 29, 2008)

Sigh... missed out on another controversial thread again....
Good thing I imagine!


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm at a point where I ignore people until they've got 50 or so posts... 
i cant even welcome people anymore, how sad is that?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

pretty sad Suzi!!


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 29, 2008)

why cant I stop adding ???????????????????????


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 29, 2008)

What did I miss? Who was the the creep creep? I really want to know.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 29, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> What did I miss? Who was the the creep creep? I really want to know.



We could tell you but....................

It was a lame excuse for a human being...probably a bored kid.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 29, 2008)

_Looks like I miss all the fun.  Somebody PM me cuz this inquiring mind want to know. _


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 29, 2008)

dang behind the 8 ball yet AGAIN


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Sep 29, 2008)

I missed the excitement as well....


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

he was just a jerk...trying to get attention... he's gone and all is right with our little DC world once again.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 29, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> _Looks like I miss all the fun. Somebody PM me cuz this inquiring mind want to know. _


 
 Me to, puleeze?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 29, 2008)

Me, too! Ya'll _know_ I have no life and live vicariously through DC so would somebody _please_ PM me with a recap on the craziness? Pretty please?


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 29, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Me, too! Ya'll _know_ I have no life and live vicariously through DC so would somebody _please_ PM me with a recap on the craziness? Pretty please?





jpmcgrew said:


> Me to, puleeze?


oh and then there's little ole me............no bribery I realize that'd be fruitless but.........................*--->* I have *chocolate

*


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

ME too and I was here!! lol, I'm slipping!!

Anyway, back to our mods


----------



## roadfix (Sep 29, 2008)

I was on top of everything.  He was not a pro.


----------



## deelady (Sep 29, 2008)

May I ask why it is not ok to just say what happened and get it out and over with, but it can be talked around for how ever long.....? Whats wrong with just saying what had happened instead of just teasing people that were not around to know?? I'm not saying you are TRYING to tease people but why the secret?

And yeah yeah I know...curiosity the!!


----------



## Mama (Sep 29, 2008)

DADGUMIT!  I missed it too!


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 29, 2008)

honestly, really, the person only had bad words to say to every single silly game thread that I play on, and a few others, that's all. just had something vulgar to say to everything... 
someone needed a mommy!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

Suzi, are you calling our games silly??  How dare you!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 29, 2008)

deelady said:


> May I ask why it is not ok to just say what happened and get it out and over with, but it can be talked around for how ever long.....? Whats wrong with just saying what had happened instead of just teasing people that were not around to know?? I'm not saying you are TRYING to tease people but why the secret?
> 
> And yeah yeah I know...curiosity the!!



Well, it all boils down to a guy that posted nothing but rude and crude posts. 17 posts in, all of which were increasing in abrasiveness, warranted a good smack with the ban stick. 

Things like this happen everyday here at DC, it is done and dealt with. No big whoop.

Sorry it is nothing more exciting, but it is what it is. The only exception is, this guy was posting rapidly, and more people saw it, and more people reported it...so when they saw him as banned, a thank you thread was created and that is really the only difference, normally we are not thanked publicly.

Well, that is it in a nutshell.


----------



## deelady (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you!! Now I can sleep tonight!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 29, 2008)

now, do I, as a mod, lock the thread for all to see yet NOT be able to contribute too? Or do I leave it open to stroke our teams morale....

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....decisions, decisions...


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 29, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> now, do I, as a mod, lock the thread for all to see yet NOT be able to contribute too? Or do I leave it open to stroke our teams morale....Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....decisions, decisions...


oh tattrat, that's easy, just tell the curious minded what threads to go into, and we'll support them whole heartedly, and maybe that way too, we can see who this numbnut is and then this will all just blo ovah


----------



## pacanis (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess I never saw the rapid 17 threads that were abrasive, just the rambling on threads , most of  which were tootin' his own horn, but did have a sentence or two about something that might be considered useful about "tinkering".
No matter to me.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's one to take the knots out of you kickers..I'm a mod and guess what?  I missed the whole darn thing, Don't know who, don't know why just know it was a newbie nut and i was busy mopping the mess I made

kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh lefse, I love ya hon, but you know all the posts are gone with only the "deleted by's" to remain, we can live in the past or keep with our DC family future 

And no need to worry, we ALL know it is only a matter of time before another n00b registers only to be banned for their lack of DC-ability. And then the drama shall continue.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 29, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> Oh lefse, I love ya hon, but you know all the posts are gone with only the "deleted by's" to remain, we can live in the past or keep with our DC family future
> 
> And no need to worry, we ALL know it is only a matter of time before another n00b registers only to be banned for their lack of DC-ability. And then the drama shall continue.


 
"Silence is gold. Duct tape is silver. But the delete key it pure plutonium", baby." BAM!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 29, 2008)

indeed


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 29, 2008)

As usual, I slept through all the excitement (why can't I just sleep at night like regular folks).  Thanks Tatt and all others who cleaned up this mess.  I am not one of the curious who want to know what was said.  I am quite happy to be in the dark!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Here's one to take the knots out of you kickers..I'm a mod and guess what? I missed the whole darn thing, Don't know who, don't know why just know it was a newbie nut and i was busy mopping the mess I made
> 
> kadesma


We were gone, and I missed it too!  From the sounds of things, I'm glad I missed it!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 29, 2008)

I missed it too.  I was out for the evening and came back to see the wrap up party.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 30, 2008)

dont worry LEF,  I am too.  Im so behind the 8 ball im not even on the table.

50 posts huh,  Good thing im over that mark.  I wonder if i will be judged on 50 -100 then I wonder what happens from 101 -150,


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 30, 2008)

GRK, I think you are safe sine you are well over the 500 mark.  Besides, LEFSE and I will vouch for you!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 30, 2008)

aww thanks,

now If I can only take back the stupid posts i posted. lol


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 30, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> LOL! Yeah, that was pretty creepy. I only saw one post, but I am wondering what else was said now!



I musta missed it...


----------

